# Period Or Pregnant?



## DeeStar03

I was just wondering if anyone has felt period symptoms and never got their period and were pregnant???

Lately I'm soo emotional and yesterday my DH and I went out for breakfast and I ordered 2 MEALS!! I never do that.... I felt like a fat pig!! but it was such yummy food! and then last night I was watching a show about some guy babysitting his friends dog... and his friend came to get the dog back and I just started crying cause the dog didn't want to leave!!!

Anyway... today my bbs are a little sore.... had some mild cramping but it went away... 

Today I bought an E.P.T test that tests 5 days before a missed period... and I should've used morning urine.. cause they say its the strongest.. but I didn't and I'd show you a pic of it but my camera is broke.. so I will do my best to describe it..

It was a faint neg. line and then the reference line was dark blue.. and then I waited some more and it looks like theres another faint line down the middle.. I don't know if its my eyes... but I showed my co-worker and she thinks theres still hope... I'm due sometime tomorrow through Friday (14th of Sept)

Just wanted to know if anyone else felt these symptoms and was pregnant? or did get their period??? Any Help LADIES?!?!?


----------



## Arcanegirl

AF symptoms and PG symptoms are very similar so it can be hard to tell which is which.
If you are getting signs that you dont normally get then that can be a good sign :D

As for testing, FMU is def best ;)


----------



## LauniBug

I could use some help with this too.. I've been hoping for a BFP since my last period ended (aug17) and all this week have been having normal period symptoms. (cramps, headache, tender breasts) Then today some light spotting... I'm assuming I started my period, and it's just light for the first day. Any input? Can I still be pregnant? Please? :)

Oh yea, I agree with DeeStar.. I'm an emotional wreck! I cried when I saw the tiny bit of blood, I cried while watching a sitcom in which someone had a baby, I cried because my husband said he didn't think my boobs were bigger (I think I've lost my mind!!!)


----------



## DeeStar03

*Its Ok Launi!!! I will hope for you!!!! is it red blood?? or a brownish color???

and ARCANEGIRL... was is FMU ????*


----------



## Wobbles

FMU - first morning urine

PG & period symptoms exactly the same ... head wreck!!!

Good luck girls x


----------



## DeeStar03

Wobbles said:


> FMU - first morning urine
> 
> PG & period symptoms exactly the same ... head wreck!!!
> 
> Good luck girls x

Wobbles.... you felt the same things?? like your period was coming and it just never did?


----------



## Wobbles

I was soooo busy moving and knew I had a BFP before my period was due and felt fine then a day or 2 after AF was due I felt like I was about to come on my period - may have been before if I wasn't pre-occupied because we moved on the day my period was due exactly. Whole pregnancy I feel the :witch: feeling.


----------



## LauniBug

DeeStar~ it's kinda a mix of red and brown. Almost normal period blood. I think I'm just full of wishful thinking and hoping that these sypmtoms are a pregnancy, when they're really the same every month.


----------



## Wobbles

Launi you had spotting & it stopped? If not I would class it as AF unless it stops and doesn't get heavier.


----------



## LauniBug

Wobbles said:


> Launi you had spotting & it stopped? If not I would class it as AF unless it stops and doesn't get heavier.


I had spotting this morning, nothing since. What's AF? :blush: I'm still trying to figure out all the abbreviations around here.


----------



## DeeStar03

Ohh so sorry Launi!!!! .. You'll get your BFP Soooonnn!!!!!!


----------



## Wobbles

LauniBug said:


> I had spotting this morning, nothing since. What's AF? :blush: I'm still trying to figure out all the abbreviations around here.

Something unusal for you??

AF ... auntie flow, period, :witch:

lol :D


----------



## LauniBug

Yes it was unusual... and sorry.. haha sometimes I think too hard about what y'all say. 

DeeStar~ sorry for stealing your thread. I was actually about to start one too.


----------



## DeeStar03

LauniBug said:


> Yes it was unusual... and sorry.. haha sometimes I think too hard about what y'all say.
> 
> DeeStar~ sorry for stealing your thread. I was actually about to start one too.

Haha its ok... someone will eventually answer my questions.... I HOPE!


----------



## Wobbles

I did ... or I missed something? lol


----------



## Mynxie

AF = aunt flo = slang for period

I was convinced, both times when I was PG that AF was on her way


----------



## DeeStar03

Wobbles you answered me.. thank you! ... Im going to test on Saturday morning... it just so happens to be my DH and I's ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY!!! So lets pray that AF STAYS FAR FAR AWAY!!! 

This is going to be a loooonnnnnggggg week!!


----------



## strawberry199

Baby Dust :dust: for you...

Hope you get your BFP soon ~


----------



## Suz

:hugs: for both you girls....The first month I was TTC, I had myself so convenced I was pregnant that I read into every PMS symptom. I cried so hard when The Witch got me. Try to relax during the 2 Week Wait (2ww) Try not to read into anything....Now that you are focusing on your bodies more while TTC, you will start to notice PMS symptoms you never really paid any attention to before. Best of Luck to Both of you.....

:hugs: & :dust:


----------



## Lauz_1601

When I was pg with Ella I was so convinced that my period was going to come, deep down I knew I was pg, even before I had tested I knew that the test was gonig to read positive, its hard to explain but I just felt 'different'. 

Yet at the same time I kept getting period pains and I kept going to the toilet expecting to see blood,but it never came!

Good luck both of you 

p.s I was EXTREMELY emotional too, I cried at silly things like when people got through on X-factor!


----------



## DeeStar03

hahaha!! Thank you both SUZ & LAUZ!!!

I do have a feeling I am pregnant... I really do... I feel different.. I know what you mean when you say that LAUZ.... its true!.. you just "Know!"

Today.. is Tuesday 9/11... and Im supposed to get my period today if Im a 24 day cycle... BUT I'm giving it until Friday and I refuse to test anymore! I just can't do it!! so if nothing comes by Friday I will be testing first thing Saturday morning!! WISH ME LUCK ALL!!! :)


----------



## Sinead

Good Luck
:dust:

Sinead


----------



## Lauz_1601

ooo exciting everything is crossed good luck xxx


----------



## LauniBug

Good luck DeeStar!!!! I really really hope for a BFP for you!!!

(mine is my wonderful AF... no baby for me yet.)


----------



## DeeStar03

LauniBug said:



> Good luck DeeStar!!!! I really really hope for a BFP for you!!!
> 
> (mine is my wonderful AF... no baby for me yet.)

Aww!! Maybe next month Launi!!!! Don;t give up!!!!

:dust: for you!!!! 

I'll keep you all posted... :witch: is due today through Friday... so far nothing... I hope there's still hope!!!


----------



## spragueac

I am currently TTC and its killing me! Everyone says, "Just quit trying or thinking about it and it will happen." Nearly impossible. Funny thing is the first month we were TTC I was sure I was Pg and I took a million tests, but then my AF came and I was totally bummed out. Last month I never even tested! I just knew I wasn't Pg. Didn't worry or stress out, but I just knew I wasn't. This month has been fine until the last week and 1/2 or so. I am due for AF any minute now, but she hasn't come yet. I am extremely emotional (crying/edgy), I am so bloated I can barely fit my jeans (and I'm a farily small woman), and I just have a strange feeling about me. No sore boobs or anything else. I will test in a few days when I will officially be "late". I am just so scared I will have AF by then.


----------



## StarlitHome

Oooh I'm glad I'm not the only one... I've been feeling like a tired achy nauseaus emotional wreck the last week, way different than usual while waiting for AF (Aunt Flo = period). Plus I had food cravings! 

And then today... light brown spotting. I cried.

But... It's light. Fingers still kind of crossed. Even though it's not planned or perfect timing.


----------



## spragueac

@StarlitHome
Hopefully you are Pg! My fingers are crossed for you. Even if its not planned its still an amazing feeling when you think you may be. I am trying and its not easy watching bopth of my sisters be pg and now TWO of my close friends are! Ugh! I'm like, "Why not me??". Its so crappy to play the waiting game. I, myself, have never been pg before. I ended up on this thread because I was searching for period symptoms and pg. I have had a few random cramps here and there, but from everything I read it is both a pms symptom as well as pg. Lol, why can't it just be black and white?! I have convinced myself to not test before Friday (9/3/2010) although I almost tested this morning, lol. I just don't wanna see a neg and get all bummed. At least right now I have hope  I am hoping for you too. From what I understand, light spotting can be implantation bleeding. As long as it doesn't get too heavy you may be??


----------



## boni08

i really hope i dont get it i have a 15month allready and would love to have another baby i dont have many symptoms i had cramping after ovulation which could be implantation cramps.. i hope.. i go to bathroom more often (at night) lower back pain and headaches.. iv taken two test already and got a BFN but again AF not quite due yet !!


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

Ok ladies....AF was expected Wednesday....I'm experiencing very light bleeding that is really dark...kind of like dried blood. Im usually very heavy having to change every 5-6 hours but this isn't even enough to wear anything but a liner. I've been experiencing symptoms like runny nose very tired, breats hurt, and nausea...what do y'all think? Could I possibly be pregnant? I tested Wednesday and it was BFN but perhaps it was too early?


----------



## kristen1919

Hi i have a question i was 3 days lat on my period and got it today bad cramps and all but very light bleeding and i always get very heavy bleeding and that was around 2 today and now its around 10 and the cramps are almost gone and the bleeding has almost stopped. Before i had this i have been naesus, and really strange light cramps for 4 days and if i smell i ot eat something i feel very sick. my bf just got back from the army almost 2 weeks ago so if i am pregnant i would be only a week and a half but i was wondering is it normal for it seems like your period but not your period???? oh and i have taken 2 pregnancy test and there were both neg.


----------



## Faylinameir

kristen1919 said:


> Hi i have a question i was 3 days lat on my period and got it today bad cramps and all but very light bleeding and i always get very heavy bleeding and that was around 2 today and now its around 10 and the cramps are almost gone and the bleeding has almost stopped. Before i had this i have been naesus, and really strange light cramps for 4 days and if i smell i ot eat something i feel very sick. my bf just got back from the army almost 2 weeks ago so if i am pregnant i would be only a week and a half but i was wondering is it normal for it seems like your period but not your period???? oh and i have taken 2 pregnancy test and there were both neg.

Welcome to the site for starters, um yes it could be normal. If you're actively ttc it could be stress related (or not) especially considering your bf is back after what I assume is a good long while. Give it a week, then take another test with first morning urine, that is the stuff right after you get out of bed. If you sleep weird hours, try "holding it" for atleast 3-4 hours then take the test. 
I wish you luck! :thumbup:


----------

